# Orbit Downloader establishes unknown P2P connection



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

Using the "Cports" (CurrPorts) program, I noticed that my Orbit Downloader program (available at download.com and other software sites) has a suspicious connection open:

process is "orbitnet.exe"
remote port 5051
remote IP: 201.8.190.151 (resolves to 201008190151.user.veloxzone.com.br)
description: "P2P service of Orbit Downloader"

Download.com does give Orbit Downloader a clean rating as far as malware goes, and they are usually accurate. Would someone please comment about what's going on here? Thanks!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

If you don't want it don't enable it.


----------



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree. I did some more investigation and found that using P2P to "accelerate" downloads is one of the features in Orbit Downloader. I wish Orbit would make it clear in their online documentation--nowhere that I can find does it give a clear explanation of the details of this feature.

I wonder exactly how they do this considering the program doesn't need any additional ports opened in one's firewall--is it maybe coordinating it all thru a central server? And I would also assume that the Orbit downloader on my machine also becomes one of the "sources" on the P2P network, but as I mentioned, without opening any ports, how would someone else connect to me and use me as a source?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Some but perhaps not all P2P programs give an option to share files,on your end, some P2P's make it required...

For Orbit, I can't say exactly. Check their own documentation- we don't help with using P2P here at TSG, so you will have to search for help yourself.

Also, I am Closing the thread,for the reason above, we don't help with using P2P apps.


----------

